# Fish siezures?



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

hey guys, i've got a pair of breeding convict cichlids that i've had for more than a year. they've been fine until recently i noticed that the male has "siezures", yup.. he'll be fine and swimming normally and then all of a sudden, he basically has a siezure.. starts flopping around everywhere and banging himself into glass,gravel,everything..and lays on his side for a while, then afterwards, he'll regain his strength and be fine again until the next siezure,

has anyone seen this happen with fish? cuz i feel bad for the little guy, he's banging himself to death each time. :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the only time I saw a fish having siezures it was my moray eel just about before it died









I have no idea what is wrong, but I would not be too hopefull for the con


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Are you sure its not just frightened or shaking as a result of a "threat"


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

nope.. very sure its not freightened.. it basically has a siezure just like humans do.. twitching.. banging.. and the female actually tries to protect him from banging himself against the glass. when he gets his siezures, he's upside down, sideways, everyway imaginable.. darn... i think he's gonna croak soon.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> the only time I saw a fish having siezures it was my moray eel just about before it died
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had the same with an Arrow a few yrs back. Just started convolsing.. darting to each side of the tank uncontrollably. Next thing you know, floated downwards, head first.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yup.... thats it.. and i bet, eventually it died huh? i'll get the burial ground ready for my convict.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


>


 hopefully that not the case and you have a weird fish...







..and buriel ground..you mean you don't do the royal flush....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

naw.. he needs to fertilize my dirt... for worms so i can feed my red bellies


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

just feed HIM to ur red bellies. Itd make a decent show at least... And i mean hell its just a freakin convict anyway... Fish Food!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

don't ever feed any fish expected to be ill to your piranhas - such a bad idea


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

> don't ever feed any fish expected to be ill to your piranhas - such a bad idea


i CONCUR!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

YUP!... i dont wanna put up another post bout my pirahs flopping around too.... HA


----------

